# Holmes on homes show



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Your thoughts?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally caught a few of his shows.... some of it is for the camera ....aye


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2011)

A little over the top....but at least it brings up some issues and he does good pr for building departments for what I saw of it...


----------



## rshuey (Mar 7, 2011)

He hits on some good points, but for a HOME inspection, it's pretty invasive.


----------



## rshuey (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, the show crosses the line from HOME inspector and CODE inspector. I know some local HOME inspectors who are not certified code inspectors, but don't tell them that!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2011)

One program they used screws in the joist hangers, had a square head in the center, I have not seen those here. Simpson has a joist hanger screw but has a hex head design.

Heard him say you could'nt bring wiring through the top of a panel box, have'nt found that restriction yet but overall he lets you know someone screwed up!


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe he's in Canada...the one I saw last night was brutal...the place was dangerous.  The more they opened the worse it got.

He does harp on getting permits which is good.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet, will have to watch out. MOST of the time, Home Inspector's are not trained well in code, and what they are, they try to apply to all construction, regardless of construction date. But, as I said, I haven't seen it yet..............


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes confuses poor workmanship with code violations.

And sometimes He looks a homes that were built 50 years ago and says, "Not to code", even though it did meet code when built.


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 7, 2011)

His show is based out of Canada, so some of the code issues he brings up may not apply in the States. Some of their phrases will get you. The first time he said he had to bring in Hydro I figured it was water. It's actually the name of the electrical power company. Occasionally he comes to the States, he did a series after Katrina where they came down and built some homes.

You can find it on HGTV usually on Sunday nights at 8 or 9pm. He does stress the importance of having your permits in order. He advises viewers that if a contractor tells you that you don't need a permit, call the local building official and find out for certain. Gotta love it.

The only downside of the show is that he comes in, finds all the problems and fixes them for free, which gives the viewer the thought that all contractors should come in and fix all their problems for free.

Check it out, as a designer I've learned a thing or two.


----------



## FredK (Mar 7, 2011)

My thoughts vary from all the above comments to who was actually doing any inspection if any.

I say that as we have "Winter vistors from Canada" that seem not to follow any inspection process.  Had one guy build a house and we had to stop him three times before he got the message to follow the code.  Then he tells me that in his area the code guy shows up whenever and approves something and come back when he feels like it. ??????   Of course really want to stay at one of his places.

The other one is a apt remodeler that works out of Quebec that informs people on getting permits and making the whole thing legal.  (Some of those wiring jobs would scare me to death.)


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish

oh wish

that they would do a stealth interview with the Sc$%wed it up contractor

or would have the original inspector come in and do the inspection again for a new buyer?

then ask how why maybe with Chris Hansen from NBC (to catch a Predator!) as the buyer?

Now that would be some good TV.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 7, 2011)

I would say that 95% of the time he is correct.  Yes, there was the screws in the joist hanger episode.. I believe they are GRK screws.  Not for use in hangers, but given everything else he does well, I'll cut him some slack.

It's easy to go in and do all the work when HGTV will fund a lot of the work, the suppliers will donate materials at cost and a lot of the professional labor is free.  Take the same situation with a homeowner on a budget and it just isn't that easy.

I did read that he has actually lost money of the construction bit (obviously he has multiple revenue streams now) because he would pay for the proper fixes himself if the HO couldn't afford it.

In the end I think he does a good job.. perhaps a bit overzealous (is he a majority shareholder in Loc-Tite??).. but whether you agree with everything he does or not.. at least he takes pride in his work.

ps- I saw that same episode with the "no wires entering through the top of the panel".. might be a Canada thing.. the panel was a brand new Stab Lok.. I didn't even think they made those anymore


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2011)

Regarding the screws

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/screws-loadrated.asp

Simpson Strong-Tie introduces the Strong-Drive® SD structural-connector screw for use with our connectors. Designed to replace nails


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mark,

I have not seen these in our area but was aware of them through the Simpson sales rep. I figure we will see more manufactures producing these animals and will need more information as builders say the screws that they are using comply!

pc1


----------



## pwood (Mar 15, 2011)

why mess with screws when you can use a positive placement joist nailer gun?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 15, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Mark,I have not seen these in our area but was aware of them through the Simpson sales rep. I figure we will see more manufactures producing these animals and will need more information as builders say the screws that they are using comply!
> 
> pc1


Simpson puts markings on the heads of their screws.

Their screws are stronger in both shear and (withdrawl) "pullout" than nails


----------



## FredK (Mar 15, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> why mess with screws when you can use a positive placement joist nailer gun?


I like using those screws on my home projects.  I image the guy taking down the train layout in the future will be cussing but I fine them just right for those uses.  I would image if I was framing I also use them just MHO.


----------



## Jobsaver (Mar 15, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Your thoughts?


As a show, okay. As a personality type, what a blowhard.

I prefer the quiet tradesman who carefully and thoughtfully plys his own trade so well, there exists no need for all the histrionics. Five minutes of watching such a craftsman work will deliver more confidence than all the finger-pointing and people-bashing that represents Holmes' style.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jobsaver,

Awe, a Norm Abrams & Silva Bros. fan! But not that blowhard Bob Vila either!

This old house!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you know, Canada does not allow a ladder railing on decks like the states do, according to Holmes. He first said this early in the program then towards the finish line he made the statement.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Mar 22, 2011)

man look at all that spray foam!!!!!


----------

